# FurFright 2011 (No its not to early!)



## JDFox (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly, its NEVER to early to start planning for a con.  And this years FurFright is of no exception to that rule (Granted I made up the rule, but thats merely a technicality)  Because I'm unable to attend Anthrocon this year, due to my boss not being able to give me that week off.  I'm solely focusing on FF!  

I've made this thread so that those planning on attending this fall can let it be known, and maybe some travel companions made.  I myself have 3 empty seats in my truck that could be filled, and an 8 foot bed for anything that needs to come along (Some room already reserved for 10 cases of Monster Energy....I love being a Monster Delivery guy)

Anyways folks, I know this is still many many months away.  But if you like to plan early like me, go ahead and start on planning here.


----------



## VonRedwing (Feb 23, 2011)

where is furfright?


----------



## lordkaosu (Feb 23, 2011)

It's in CT.

I plan on being there. ^^


----------



## Tango (Feb 23, 2011)

Definately going. It'll be my first con. My wife wants to go if she can get the time off. I was wondering if there was a train stop near there or something.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 23, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Definately going. It'll be my first con. My wife wants to go if she can get the time off. I was wondering if there was a train stop near there or something.


 
I've been told its the perfect con for ones first. Its Just the right size, not to big but still lots going on. It will he my first con as well, I was suppose to go last year however had to work the weekend.

With luck I'll have my fursuit ready to go by then as well, I just hate looking at the damn things price tag. Anyways, I plan on booking a room early for the con. Need 3 additional furs to chip in with me to make it practical.


----------



## Tango (Feb 23, 2011)

JDFox said:


> I've been told its the perfect con for ones first. Its Just the right size, not to big but still lots going on. It will he my first con as well, I was suppose to go last year however had to work the weekend.
> 
> With luck I'll have my fursuit ready to go by then as well, I just hate looking at the damn things price tag. Anyways, I plan on booking a room early for the con. Need 3 additional furs to chip in with me to make it practical.


 
How much per fur?


----------



## Stakie (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember wanting to go a few years back. I am not sure if I will be able to make it this year either. I am going to PAX East next month and then AC, which isn't even in another state. >.< But man, it would give me the opportunity to wear my suit again.. so it's NEVER out of the question.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 24, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> How much per fur?


 
Not sure at the moment, I have to lurk the hotels website later this weekend and get all the details.  But it will be split evenly between all the furs staying in the room.  I plan to stay three nights, Friday night, Saturday night and sunday night.  I wanna take in everything the con has to offer, and I have a feeling doing that will leave me incapable to driving back to Vermont Sunday night XD

One heads up is it WILL be a drinking room, I work for Budweiser and get damn good deals on beer.  So much will be coming with me, that and Monster, cause everyone loves Monster.


----------



## lordkaosu (Feb 24, 2011)

JDFox said:


> Not sure at the moment, I have to lurk the hotels website later this weekend and get all the details.  But it will be split evenly between all the furs staying in the room.  I plan to stay three nights, Friday night, Saturday night and sunday night.  I wanna take in everything the con has to offer, and I have a feeling doing that will leave me incapable to driving back to Vermont Sunday night XD
> 
> One heads up is it WILL be a drinking room, I work for Budweiser and get damn good deals on beer.  So much will be coming with me, that and Monster, cause everyone loves Monster.


 
Sounds like a hell of a room, I need a spot! To keep it excitez, at least.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 24, 2011)

lordkaosu said:


> Sounds like a hell of a room, I need a spot! To keep it excitez, at least.


 
I'm putting names in the hat at this point, since its still a ways out.  A few months before hand I'll take names outa the giant hat.  I've got a lot of interest already XD


----------



## lordkaosu (Feb 24, 2011)

lol, no problem. I just don't wanna get stuck in the room with the Dawson's Creek furs again.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

lordkaosu said:


> lol, no problem. I just don't wanna get stuck in the room with the Dawson's Creek furs again.


 
I'll rent my own room before I wind up with a room full of that.


----------



## WingDog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would love to go to this. Sadly I am in Colorado and it is to far. Unless perhaps by that time my older bro may have a job with an airline and he may be able to get me a free flight out there.


----------



## Cam (Feb 25, 2011)

I may go if I can find people to go with


----------

